
I've been tracking everything about myself - ericnakagawa
http://aprilzero.com/#
======
PStamatiou
Anand is my roommate. He's been doing this non-stop for the last 2-3 months
(but thinking about it for the last 9), including while traveling
internationally for the first month after he quit his job. The last month has
been nightly design critiques after I got home from work :D

~~~
kevinoconnor7
His handle sounds familiar. Did he used to run a design company called Dragon
--or something along those lines? If so I've been impressed by his design work
for a long time. Really interesting to see how his work has evolved.

~~~
markgarity
Dragon Interactive - yep.

------
chdir
Slightly off topic, your site design is awesome. Would you share what
libraries/frameworks/skills/time-resources are needed for something like this.
Just curious. For me, the graphics & layout are far more interesting.

~~~
aprilzero
I'm working on a detailed blog post about that. Some highlights:

• Running Django on Heroku • Coffeescript, jQuery • SASS • A lot of webkit
transitions & some animations • A souped up version of pjax for loading pages
• Getting the data from APIs from Moves, Runkeeper, Withings, Foursquare,
Github, Instagram, etc. • The run maps are a set of coordinates passed to
Mapbox to make the map tiles & Leaflet for creating the SVG line. • D3 has
really nice geo stuff, I use their mercator projection to convert lat/longs to
points on the map of the world

~~~
thoughtpalette
Love the spinning animations! Reminds me of the "tech" look and feel from
early 2000's. Think Winamp skins.

------
fasteo
I miss some important stats:

\- Your height. To calculate your BMI and contrast it with your Body Fat %. To
be a runner, your BF% is high, but I cannot see whether it is because lack of
muscle ("skinny fat") or excess of body fat. As you are not logging any weight
training session, my guess is the former, but I am sure you are not logging
all these data to end up guessing :)

\- Triglycerides: I find this much more important than LDL/HDL. It as a proxy
for excess carb (either you are eating too many of them, or you are exercising
too little). Remember, triglycerides are produced in the liver from any excess
carbohydrates that have not been used for energy. They have nothing to do with
dietary fats.

\- Total cholesterol. To be able to calculate the TC to HDL ratio.

\- LDL/HDL ratio. With you current stats it is at 1,5 (average risk), but it
should be handy to see it in the dashboard.

My suggestions:

\- Do some weight training. If you goal is to be healthy, this is key. A
couple of 30 mins heavy sessions per week will do it. No need to become a gym
rat.

\- Eat better.

\- I see that you are running outdoors, but your D3 levels are mid-low. I
guess you are running either too early in the morning or too late in the
evening. Try to get some running with the sun right above your head (just
bring more water with you)

Congrats for this herculean effort.

~~~
karlb
_> Do some weight training. If you goal is to be healthy, this is key._

Ignorant and sincere question: Why?

~~~
fasteo
Muscle mass is a metabolic master regulator:

\- It allows fast glucose clearance from blood via both insulin and non-
insulin glucose transport.

\- It drives bone density by pure mechanical tension. More muscle = stronger
bones/tendons to support them. The usual hip fracture/high mortality we see in
elderly people follows the loss of muscle mass->loss of bone strength->bone
breaks->fall pathway, not the more intuitive fall->bone break.

\- It serves as "organ reserve". In case of injury or disease, your muscle
mass will literally keep you alive. There are some interesting studies about
muscle mass on admission to the ICU and mortality/morbidity. This is the
extreme case, but you get the picture.

\- Not per-se, but the neurological effort you put in your weight training
sessions drive the secretion of Brain-derived neurotrophic factor (BDNF). BDNF
improves existing neurons signaling and promotes the creation of new ones. As
a side note, I have seen a _huge_ improvement in my - properly diagnosed -
ADHD child after putting him in a functional "lift heavy shit" exercise
program.

~~~
xiaoma
Hmm. I don't find this terribly convincing.

Running is well documented in its role in improving bone density:
[http://healthfully.org/highinterestmedical/id33.html](http://healthfully.org/highinterestmedical/id33.html)

Unlike weight-lifting there are actual studies showing running promoting
neurogenesis (the increase of brain cells) and improving performance:
[https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-
instant&ion=1&e...](https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-
instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=running%20neurogenesis)

Finally, muscle mass is far from enough to be an effective metabolic
regulator. While I have yet to meet anyone who runs 100 miles a week and is
overweight, it's not uncommon to find that someone who benches 500lbs still
carries a gut. I myself have gained a great deal of both fat and muscle since
my school years when I was a runner.

I think weight-lifting does some great things depending on one's aesthetic
goals, and it's probably the most time efficient way to increase bone density.
It's hardly the optimal exercise for general health, though. There are many
aspects of health, ranging from neurogenesis to heart health to immune system
function to maintaining telomere length that cardio most helps.

~~~
fasteo
You are implying something that I didn´t mean.

This is not about weight lifting vs running. Anand is already running and I
suggested him to add some weight training to gain some lean mass, as his BF
level (19%) is a little high, possibly due to the lack of muscle mass.

For the record, I run - or bike - at least twice per week.

~~~
xiaoma
That doesn't make much sense. As a competitive runner in school, I was under a
5% body fat percentage without really lifting. Now I do lift and I'm at about
a 23% body fat percentage (and nearly 3x the arm strength I once had). Runners
tend to have a significant lower body fat percentage than lifters, even at a
professional level.

More likely is that the OP just isn't doing enough. Running 25 miles a week is
enough to bring about significant benefits in health and fitness along with
moderate weight control benefits. 25 miles a _month_ is just a waste. Going up
from 1-2x per week to 3-4x makes a huge difference.

Most likely is that it's a dietary issue. While living in Asia, I knew many,
many non-exercising people at healthy weight levels just because they didn't
overeat like Americans tend to. The OP probably doesn't eat like them.

~~~
fasteo
Uhmm, looking at all the comments to my initial comment, I think this has gone
offtrack:

\- I am not against running, but I consider weight lifting a necessary
addition to it.

\- I am not talking about lowering body fat or aesthetics. I am talking about
health. A lower body fat is healthier up to a point. Single digit body fat
level is just an unhealthy as a 30% body fat level.

\- In the same sense, this is not about how much calories muscles burn as this
is irrelevant to health. My point is about the role muscle has in maintaining
homeostasis in our metabolism.

\- My point is/was to help Anand: My sweet spot for body fat level is 13-14%.
This is where I feel and perform the best. Anand is at 19% and I believe it is
because lack of lean mass; that´s why I recommended him some weight lifting.

~~~
xiaoma
> _A lower body fat is healthier up to a point. Single digit body fat level is
> just an unhealthy as a 30% body fat level._

[citation needed]

> _Anand is at 19% and I believe it is because lack of lean mass; that´s why I
> recommended him some weight lifting._

My point was that this belief doesn't make sense. Some people who lift and
have a lot of muscle mass are lean, but many others aren't. A billion people
who don't body-build are leaner than the OP. An objective observation of
people (or even countries of people) who are or aren't fat doesn't generate
very convincing evidence for the theory that people are fat "because of a lack
of lean mass". It's because of their diets.

On the contrary it tends to be exactly those groups most interested in weight
training who are the fattest— e.g. Americans and, to a lesser extent,
Anglophones in general.

[http://www.nationmaster.com/country-
info/stats/Health/Obesit...](http://www.nationmaster.com/country-
info/stats/Health/Obesity)

------
hunvreus
Beautiful website indeed; there are a lot of carefully crafted details,
especially for navigation.

I genuinely wonder though what to do of it. I can't seem to see what people do
with all this data; what does one get from knowing how many steps, run,
calories, subway stops and hours of sleep were accounted for in a day, every
day.

I can see how one could be rigorous enough with his training to see value in
some of it, similarly I would see myself trying to improve my sleep patterns.
But really, so far, people I've met use this as yet another distraction.

I have yet to meet anybody who has been leveraging the data they collect; most
(all?) people I know eat healthy, exercise and sleep well do so without
relying on devices. Now, once we're able to track real health related data
continuously, we may be able to detect illness or problems as soon as they
arise and effectively create a feedback lookp. But from where I stand, as of
today, these things are just gimmicks.

~~~
hluska
I have enjoyed lifting weights for years, but in October 2013, I took the
plunge, bought a bench, some bars and some plates, and started seriously
lifting.

When I started seriously lifting, I collected some bench marks. I collected my
one rep max, six rep max and ten rep max in four different exercises. Then, I
collected data on my pulse rate after doing a ten rep set in various
exercises.

When I work out, I collect what exercises I performed, how many sets/reps, and
what kinds of weight I lifted. And, I intended to check my benchmarks once a
month, but in practice it has worked out to be closer to every six weeks.

Roughly nine months later and collecting that data has proven very beneficial.
For example, with strength training it is too easy to get into a routine and
then keep banging out that same routine every day. I always know what I did
the last time I worked a muscle group, so I feel intense pressure from myself
to either move a few more pounds, bang out another set, or add a few more reps
to a set. And, I get to track how various lifestyle changes interact with
strengh training.

For example, in December, I broke my right thumb cross country skiing and had
to take some time off lifting. Weirdly, the time off actually increased my
bench and shoulder presses because I was using my left (non-dominant) side
significantly more often. Balancing my right and left sides made me
significantly stronger.

Or, in May, the snow was gone so I started jogging again. Jogging improved
some aspects of my lifting - for example, my heart rate after a set has
dropped since I added in jogging. But, it has also hurt other aspects - for
example, my gains in strength are actually slowing. Incidentally, monitoring
my jogging showed me that my tendency to settle into a routine carries across
into other forms of exercise. I realized that I was running the same route
every single time in roughly the exact same amount of time. My body got used
to a level of effort and then stopped getting better.

Just because the 'people you have met' use this as a distraction does not mean
that everyone will. And, just because all the people you know eat well and
exercise regularly, it doesn't mean that everyone does. Some people find that
the simple act of tracking their performance keeps them motivated to
continuously improve. Others have goals beyond 'be healthy' and need to
monitor their progress if they have any hope of reaching their goals.

~~~
xiaoma
>"Incidentally, monitoring my jogging showed me that my tendency to settle
into a routine carries across into other forms of exercise. I realized that I
was running the same route every single time in roughly the exact same amount
of time. My body got used to a level of effort and then stopped getting
better."

This is the _trifecta of slow_ —consistently low mileage, no hills and running
at the same speed every workout.

------
Jemaclus
I like it. My big beef with it so far is that it looks like most of this stuff
is input manually by Anand. (The 1200+ commits suggests that it's manual and
not automatic.) I'm not anal enough to spend that kinda time tracking things.
I have a Fitbit, a scale that i step on every day, Strava to track my runs,
etc, but those are all things you just put on (or push a button) and forget
about.

Things like climbing (which I also do) don't have automatic trackers, and
tracking food intake is just too cumbersome these days for me to even try and
keep up with that.

If there were better ways to automate these things and better APIs available
to pull these things in automatically, I'd totally build something like this.
I just don't have the time, inclination, or the energy to manually add the
climbs, the calories, every food item, and myriad other things into the
system.

So I'll say this: it's beautiful and full of very, very cool info. I just
wouldn't do it myself unless I could generate all of that data. A handful of
commits to build the site, and then let it update itself automatically via
APIs. Granted, this means my site would be a bit less interesting, since the
most interesting things on here are things you can't automatically track...
but I'm working on plenty of other interesting things, and this just doesn't
rate high enough on my list to do.

I'm jealous, though. Very well done.

~~~
mirashii
For what it's worth, having worked with Anand, I don't think 1200+ commits
suggests it's input manually (you can see on the about page a list of some of
the APIs it's pulling data from), I think it more suggests that Anand likes to
commit a lot when he's building something. And for good reason, it's been
really cool to check out historical revisions and see how a design changed at
every step.

------
ChuckMcM
If the cops ever ask you "Where were you last week on Tuesday at 8AM?" you'll
have a solid answer for them :-). My question is 104 days and no journal
entries? Is the author reflecting on this information or just logging it?

I ask because I have a lot of unformed questions and thoughts about what is
known as the 'quantified self' movement. Given the technological memory of all
these things, what insights or changes do you draw/make?

~~~
PStamatiou
Yeah he's (my roommate) been working on building the site and hasn't gotten
around to any journal entries yet. He just launched this yesterday. I've been
egging him on to put more time into the blog component though, so expect some
posts about how he built it and why he wants to log everything..

------
arondeparon
I think the site is absolutely beautiful.

What I am wondering, though is: how are the vitamin/mineral stats on
[http://aprilzero.com/sport/](http://aprilzero.com/sport/) generated? Is there
a way to self-measure these stats without blood tests?

~~~
aprilzero
There's no way that I know of besides blood tests. It's a bit painful but not
too expensive and in my opinion well worth it.

The blood levels are coming from a standard blood test, available at any
doctor's office. I've been getting them about once a month.

You need to fast for at least 8 hours prior to get accurate results, and it
takes about 2 vials of blood. I'm waiting for some sort of device to give you
realtime values with just a prick of blood or constant monitoring.

------
cmdrfred
Wow. This site discourages me, as I feel that I may never make something so
pretty.

~~~
philfreo
Don't let it... Anand is a rare breed :)

------
gress
This is an astonishingly beautiful website, and clearly shows the technical
and design skill of Anand.

However, I'm genuinely not sure what the purpose of this dashboard is other
than as a résumé piece. What questions does it answer? How is it better than
doing specific investigations using R?

~~~
gress
Seriously, how is this downvoted? It's a sincere question. I enjoyed looking
at the site, and I loved the interface, but I didn't get any insight into the
data. Can someone enlighten me?

------
ArikBe
Nicholas Felton has been doing something similar for a couple of years, but he
creates a printed journal:
[http://feltron.com/ar12_02.html](http://feltron.com/ar12_02.html)

I would be interested in a turnkey solution with modular components that would
allow people to quickly "snap" together a site like this.

~~~
djtriptych
Check out Felton's other site - daytum.com. It's an app and website that helps
people get started, though the fancy visualizations aren't modularized just
yet.

~~~
hboon
And [http://www.reporter-app.com](http://www.reporter-app.com), an iOS app,
also by Felton.

BTW, anyone knows why it is Nicholas Felton and feltron.com? (with and without
"r")?

~~~
rismay
His friends gave him the nickname "Feltron"

------
nathan_f77
The design is absolutely incredible. I started using TicTrac [1] a little
while ago, but it's not great. I hate that I have to set up and arrange
everything myself. I really want to just wire up my accounts, and let a
professional designer show me the information in a beautiful way. Other
dashboards like Geckoboard [2] and TicTrac only let you dump a bunch of boxes
on a page. The sports page on AprilZero is an amazing example of a cohesive
design, where everything is laid out in a far more useful way.

For the last month, I've been tracking what I eat with MyFitnessPal, and have
been tracking my weight every morning with a Withings wifi scale. It's
extremely powerful when the data is collected effortlessly, and for the first
time in my life, I'm on track to really change some unhealthy habits. Entering
food in MFP is still a PITA, but I've managed to keep it up so far.

It's been one of my dream projects to design a personal dashboard like this,
especially in the style of the Iron Man movies. This website has exceeded
everything I imagined. I hope it becomes open source one day, and that I can
contribute a ton of new integrations and sections. Or if not, please let me
pay to use this service!

[1]: [https://tictrac.com](https://tictrac.com)

[2]: [https://www.geckoboard.com](https://www.geckoboard.com)

~~~
ezl
seconded. Anand, I would pay for this as a service. Please let me.

------
ipince
Kind of random, but why is there so much time (entire days) spent in hotels
when traveling? Is that due to Foursquare (or whatever) not allowing you to
check-in to other places or did you really stay in the hotel the entire time?
If so, doing what?

It's a genuine question--I basically NEVER stay in hotels beyond the required
sleep time, so I'm curious as to how other people do things.

~~~
aprilzero
The data is accurate. Probably mostly sleeping, working or eating. There is a
bit of a bias towards those being the most noticeable places since you spend a
lot of time there, while other stuff you do may only be for 10-15 minutes and
relatively is very little. You may be surprised by how much actual time you
spend at home or a hotel even though it feels like you've gone out and done a
lot of stuff during the day — by percentage of total time in a day it may not
be that much.

Also many places have a lot of nice facilities that might still count as being
at the location like restaurants, bars, rooftops, pools, beaches, gym, etc.

~~~
aprilzero
Just looked through it again and I think the lack of time difference is
causing what you're talking about.

All of this stuff is fixed on pacific time, even when halfway across the
world. So in Asia, the middle of the day will show boring sleep at the hotel,
and the actual activity gets split up at the beginning and ends of the
timeline.

Not ideal but I haven't figured out a good solution for that yet.

------
tlrobinson
Honestly, the only reason I use Foursquare and various other personal tracking
things is I hope someday to be able to export the data into a nice
visualization like this.

~~~
LunaSea
But in the meantime you give up any sense of privacy.

~~~
tlrobinson
Meh, at least I know exactly what I'm sharing, versus most people who have no
idea a variety of corporations and three-letter agencies could get basically
the same information from their cell phone, toll road transponders, license
plate readers, credit card transactions, etc, etc, etc.

~~~
dhruvasagar
just so you know, all the information that's stolen from people without their
knowledge, also happens to you, so the sense of knowing exactly what you share
is honestly just an illusion.

~~~
tlrobinson
I'm under no illusion. Just saying sharing on Foursquare doesn't make much
difference.

------
hawkharris
Personal health recording systems like this one are most useful for reporting
symptoms to health care providers. In the event of a flu or a running injury,
I like being able to tell my doctor exactly when, where and how the problem
started.

It's also smart to record the data yourself instead of sharing it with a
health tracking app. With due respect to those projects, I draw a line at
sharing specific and private health information. I've arrived at this personal
stance after weighing the benefits of information sharing against the risks of
my data being leaked, mishandled or mined.

~~~
k-mcgrady
>> "Personal health recording systems like this one are most useful for
reporting symptoms to health care providers. In the event of a flu or a
running injury, I like being able to tell my doctor exactly when, where and
how the problem started."

I agree but recently I read that doctors tend to completely discount this type
of data provided by a patient as they can't verify it's accuracy (did the
patient collect the data correctly) and it would be risky to base their
diagnosis on it.

Even if that is the case I think it can be very useful for people with chronic
conditions. They can find out ways to minimise their pain through this kind of
tracking/trial and error which a doctor would never have the time to do.

------
rkayg
This site is gorgeous. There is so much attention to detail. I don't quite
understand the barely visible half curves right above the transport row for a
particular explorer day.

~~~
Evan-Purkhiser
I think the half curves just represent some form of travel. If you look at
March 29th [1] there's a large curve for his 8 hour flight, and some small
gray ones for walking to his gate

[1]
[http://aprilzero.com/explorer/march-2014/29/](http://aprilzero.com/explorer/march-2014/29/)

------
danoprey
Looks like HN took it down. Will have to come back later as the screenshot
looked awesome.

------
thallukrish
If Anand had not done this whole thing artistically, there is no way it would
have elicited interest. What if every one on the planet did this?. Then this
whole thing becomes terribly boring and meaningless no matter how it looks. I
am pretty sure many got attracted by the design rather than the content
itself!

------
fuzzythinker
Very beautiful animations and visualizations. What tools did you use to build
them?

~~~
Nemcue
There is an "about this site" link at the bottom, where he lists some of the
third party services used.

In general he has a few global objects which seem to contain everything for
each section; ajax requests, animations (which are webkit only as far as I can
tell) etc. Most of it is done via jQuery.

~~~
Excavator
> animations (which are webkit only as far as I can tell)

So that's why people were calling it pretty. It does actually look good with
all that prefix nonsense fixed.

Seems odd to use prefixes for things that were unprefixed 2years ago in
Firefox.

[https://hacks.mozilla.org/2012/07/aurora-16-is-
out/](https://hacks.mozilla.org/2012/07/aurora-16-is-out/)

~~~
LocalPCGuy
One of my pet peeves is when people are so "in" the webkit world they don't
bother to even list the unprefixed version. I too looked at it in Firefox, and
things actually look a bit broken. My guess is adding the unprefixed version
would probably fix the majority of the errors I see.

I won't go so far as to say stop using prefixes, but ALWAYS include the
unprefixed version last in the CSS stack. It's so easy with Sass also.

~~~
Excavator
Insofar as I could tell, doing a simple s/-webkit-//g got things working,
except for the gradients due to them still being in the old format.

------
dominotw
Can someone tell me what is the point of this self obsession with tracking?

Why do I care to document where I went or which rock I climbed. Has narcissism
finally become socially acceptable?

~~~
criswell
I think it's nice to look back at. I don't think it's too much different from
looking back at a photo album.

~~~
sejeneoske
It's nice to have metrics to measure your progress with an exercise routine
(walking, running, strength training), weight loss effort (lbs lost, fat %),
etc. Although there are always narcissists, I think many people just like
quantifying their progress. Just like receiving grades to measure your
understanding when you were in school, these metrics allow you to assess
whether you are moving in the right direction, and if so, to feel a sense of
accomplishment. Wanting to be fit and healthy does not equal narcissism.

------
josyulakrishna
This has to be the most beautiful website i've seen.

~~~
jackweirdy
Agreed; such a satisfying font and colour scheme. Really well done.

------
sgarbi
I'm on a tablet now, what libraries is he using?

~~~
tangue
Jquery + d3. Surprisingly it works quite well on my old Ipad 1 (graceful
degradation for the animations). Javascript heavy websites usually crash
safari

------
XorNot
So a criticism of the stats: the health page bars for electrolyte levels are
poorly conceived - they give the impression that "higher is better" (there's
no numbers on them) - not whether or not the value is within the relevant
"normal" range (which itself, should be adjusted for age/demographics as
well).

------
ejain
There are several existing services that aggregate and visualize fitness and
health data, for people who are too lazy to build their own site :-) I'll plug
mine here: [https://zenobase.com/](https://zenobase.com/)

~~~
johnpc
What other aggregators are out there? No offense but I'm struggling to figure
out how to import my fitbit and moves app to zenobase.

~~~
ejain
See
[https://zenobase.uservoice.com/knowledgebase/articles/360890...](https://zenobase.uservoice.com/knowledgebase/articles/360890-how-
does-zenobase-compare-to-other-services) for a list of services that aggregate
health and fitness data.

The screencasts at
[https://www.youtube.com/user/zenobase](https://www.youtube.com/user/zenobase)
should give you an idea of what you can do with Zenobase; if all you need is a
nice dashboard showing recent data, there are simpler solutions like TicTrac.

------
afaqurk
Anand, you beautiful, brilliant bastard. That site looks awesome beyond
compare. Awesome job.

------
tabrischen
I love the design and feel of the site. What would you say are the most
important insights from tracking your activities that lead to any significant
changes in your lifestyle?

------
brenfrow
I would be really interested to see your stats change by being effected by
different diets. I'm interested in something like Paleo vs Veganism.

------
platz
I love the site and design. Maybe displaying some values at nine decimals out
is perhaps a bit more for eye candy than for information.

------
sgy
Quantified-self raises huge privacy concerns, and will make it easier to "rule
the world".

------
johnpc
What tech are you using to track all this? A fitbit? What apps/wearables are
you using?

------
vova_feldman
This is insane! Amazing work dude. Btw. love the UI/UX.

------
ing33k
for some reason this page reminds me of dcurtis's home page some time ago.

------
kevinwang
This is beautiful.

------
kayoone
its beautiful, however even the rather static looking "sports" page produces
some decent CPU load and makes the fans in my rMBP spin up. Maybe that could
be optimized :)

------
liotier
"Everything" ? Unless you publish a daily graph of your sperm count, it is not
'everything' !

------
jowag
So much personal details but no mention of the age? Grand example of SF's
ageism.

~~~
abritishguy
It says he is 24.

~~~
bennettfeely
Actually, it says he is 24.2827266, in counting

~~~
dpweb
Amazing site, I think I like the age counter most of all!

------
pdknsk
Reminds me of a guy who was on Bloomberg West last year. He does it to become
more productive, and find out what makes him less.

[http://www.bloomberg.com/video/using-sensors-to-track-
your-e...](http://www.bloomberg.com/video/using-sensors-to-track-your-entire-
life-67q3ZGiERROz9vnEjniD_A.html)

PS. The website is well done, but in all fairness, similar websites were made
in Flash more than 10 years ago.

------
tarere
" great website" "fantastic" "fabulous"...

??!!!

So nobody feel that tracking everything you do every second and log it in real
time and forever on a server is terribly frightening ?!!!!

In 2005 i predicted every one who ever logged on facebook would regret it one
day and pay a huge price for it. This is more than real now. Still you don't
stop, and now you're sending to "them" in realtime your heartbeats, your
weight, what you yeat, etc.

Did you just forgot about LIFE ? Is this the next American Way of life ? So
yout think totalitarism is Iran or Syria ? Pouarrrk !!!

You guys are totally out of your minds. Seriously.

~~~
afro88
It's only frightening if it's not deliberate / you don't know it's happening.

This is beautiful, voluntary and insightful.

~~~
tarere
"It's only frightening if it's not deliberate / you don't know it's
happening."

Oh my god, how old are you all ? Are you the next generation of this world ?
Don't you just understand you behave like products and not human !? This is
possibly the end of the world.

~~~
afro88
Pretty sure your comment was tongue in cheek, but as a parallel to the older
generations and this guy - consider that an autobiography is the author
voluntarily revealing details about their life to a potentially massive
audience. This is the same sort of thing, but without the narrative. It's also
a work of art.

------
taway98765
Nice PR campaign to prepare the floor for a new generation of wearables /
tracking & monitoring devices .. don't get me wrong, I like(LOVE) the
technology, I just don't like the idea of becoming a self-sponsored spy pawn
on me and everyone around .. focus on privacy, local/self hosted services
first, hardened leak-free hw, cloud data encryption(with keys not leaving your
devices) by default + 1000 of other privacy-related challenges that are being
largely ignored .. and since this is not in the fin. interest of hw
manuf./main sw houses .. the world is becoming a modern, more efficient,
better organised version of orwel's 1984 and it looks like regardless of the
amount of information confirming this disturbing development, people naively
trade 15min of fame for privacy again and again(and it - will - turn against
you even if you are protesting in front of the "right" embassy - well,
activism of any kind is considered a threat these days so better stick to
those kitty pictures and comments about the newest season of <insert your
favorite tv-series> )

~~~
jackweirdy
Paragraphs!

